# Virginia area breeders



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would probably look elsewhere based on what I see on the website.... just putting it straight.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I agree with Megora about looking elsewhere based on the website, and I've actually heard a few unfavorable things about Golden Rock Farm elsewhere.


----------



## rockcreekrunfarm (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks. About what I thought. I had Goldens for years (usually in pairs) then changed to German Shepherds for the protection aspect. Now that I live in the country on a horse farm, I would love to have another golden. I am finding the search is a lot harder than I thought it would be. My last AKC golden cost $600 (back in 1997). Gosh, times have changed!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I am sending you a pm. I would not recommend them.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Golden Rock Farm*

I live in Virginia and have looked at their website but not heard of them before. There dogs look very nice and the dams and sires indicate that their elbows and hearts are normal, and that thier hips are in the 90% percentile. No mention of their eye clearances. There are no registered names mentioned of their dams and sires either. You might ask for the needed information so that you can check on their clearances. I get the feeing that they are a small breeder. :wave:


----------



## rockcreekrunfarm (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you for the responses. Yes, I would have thought they would have listed all of the appropriate information.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just to share an example of what I'd be looking for - based on websites (keep in mind that not all breeders set up a website or keep one up):

Firestar Golden Retrievers - Manassas, Virginia

Note: I did not go digging into everything on her dogs, I'm just going by what information that she chose to make available on her website.

If you notice on this website has the breeder's name right there. And she also has the registered names of all her dogs right there on the website. 

This alone helps you look up information on her dogs pedigrees on K9Data and clearances on Offa.org. 

This is a sign of a breeder who is not trying to hide anything. And my gut feeling is when breeders avoid putting registered names of their dogs or putting their own names anywhere on a website advertising their breeding program, it makes me think that they are trying to subvert any attempts to look up the information before they have a chance to give you a sales pitch (or show you cute fuzzy puppies). 

Other thing - if you are going to write up (spotty) pitches on clearances on some dogs - but not all of them, to me it suggests that not all the dogs have clearances.

And the other thing - they are breeding everything they have all at once, charging a competitive amount (1100)... and there are no signs that there is a legitimate reason to be breeding the dogs that they are breeding. <- I'm not somebody who knows everything about structure, but I would not want a puppy from this breeder just looking at the boys. 

Anyway. 

Contact the Potomac Valley GRC referral -


----------



## rockcreekrunfarm (Feb 27, 2014)

It is certainly difficult to conduct adequate research when a great deal of information is missing. It's pointless to bother a breeder if I am not ultimately interested in their puppies. I appreciate the education I am getting on this forum!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

rockcreekrunfarm said:


> It is certainly difficult to conduct adequate research when a great deal of information is missing. It's pointless to bother a breeder if I am not ultimately interested in their puppies. I appreciate the education I am getting on this forum!


Sometimes it's hard to tell whether you'd be interested in a breeder's puppies unless you take the time to talk to them though.


----------



## rockcreekrunfarm (Feb 27, 2014)

I have purchased far more horses than dogs. "Tire-kickers" are frowned upon in the equine industry. I'm not sure how it works for dog breeders. You are absolutely correct that speaking with the individual is the way to go. I am trying to narrow my list to someone who seems to meet my criteria. I can then call and chat for further information. I am sure they will want to interview me anyway (or hope they will want to prescreen me).


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

rockcreekrunfarm said:


> I am sure they will want to interview me anyway (or hope they will want to prescreen me).


Indeed. I bought my first 2 GSDs back in my early 20s and when the breeder didn't ask me anything about myself, I asked her why. Her response was that she figured for the prices she was charging, nobody was purchasing her puppies and then using them for scientific experimentation. Seemed like a good enough reason to me at the time. Boy was that stupid. :doh:


----------



## rockcreekrunfarm (Feb 27, 2014)

I have purchased far more horses than dogs. I know "tire kickers" are frowned upon in the equine industry. I'm just trying to do my homework so I don't waste anybody's time. I'm delighted I discovered this forum!


----------



## rockcreekrunfarm (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry. Didn't see that my previous post went through.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

You might want to check out Fireside Retrievers in Keysville Virginia. They don't keep their website very current but the Shelmadines have been in competition goldens for many years.


----------



## sconner (Apr 17, 2014)

We recently lost our beloved Golden and are looking for another retired male or older male puppy. Can you suggest a breeder? We live in central Virginia but are willing to fly.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

sconner said:


> We recently lost our beloved Golden and are looking for another retired male or older male puppy. Can you suggest a breeder? We live in central Virginia but are willing to fly.


I would suggest posting your own thread, you will get more results. 
Also check out this thread, it has lots of good info on finding a great breeder. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/22440-puppy-buyers-fact-checker.html
And the one on clearances
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/71378-what-clearances-look-like.html


----------



## lpfowlercalisto (Dec 21, 2017)

Charlie Bear,

Can you please pm me about your concerns with Golden Rock Farm. We are looking at purchasing a pup from them and have visited the farm. After 20 years of adopted Goldens, we are very new in the pup side of purchase.

Thank you for any information.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

lpfowlercalisto said:


> Charlie Bear,
> 
> Can you please pm me about your concerns with Golden Rock Farm. We are looking at purchasing a pup from them and have visited the farm. After 20 years of adopted Goldens, we are very new in the pup side of purchase.
> 
> Thank you for any information.




FYI-I looked at Charlie Bear 80's profile, the last time they were on the forum was 1/23/16.

I did a search, this thread might be helpful for you-
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...arms-goldens-other-breeders-mid-atlantic.html


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

lpfowlercalisto said:


> Charlie Bear,
> 
> Can you please pm me about your concerns with Golden Rock Farm. We are looking at purchasing a pup from them and have visited the farm. After 20 years of adopted Goldens, we are very new in the pup side of purchase.
> 
> Thank you for any information.


I would steer clear of this breeder. They appear to be listing certifications that they just don't have. They charge $1850 for Henry's puppies, $200 more than their other puppies based solely on color? I searched their kennel name on OFA and I believe I did find Henry, but he has no health certifications. https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1825204


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

There is virtually no way to verify the statements they make on their site. If Henry is indeed the dog linked for OFA (and I have no reason not to believe he is) then they have flat out lied on their site stating he is OFA EXcellent which is untrue per OFA. This dog has NO clearances on OFA. So... here's the thing. If someone will blatantly lie on published material, they will certainly not be reliable in any other areas. If the lie isn't enough-
His dam has no clearances.His sire has an inadequate cardiac clearance, and worse imo, comes from a notoriously awful breeding program. do a little digging and I think you will run simply from the obvious association.
His maternal grandparents have no clearances and his paternal grandsire has no clearances. The paternal granddam has an inadequate cardiac clearance.
I put him on k9data-

If you get registered names on any of the other dogs, please post them here so they can be input onto k9data (the breed's database and history).


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Harley Pedigree: Golden Rock's Mr Harley Davidson -no clearances on OFA, yet the website claims OFA elbows, heart and doesn't even claim eyes- but there is no way to have OFA elbows or hips without having them listed. IT's not an option.
Of the ten girls on the site, Trixie and Molly have no clearances. I haven't been able to deduce reg names on the other 8.
I hope you see that this breeder is not using best practices methods. Every field has best practices, accepted ways to best accomplish anything from taking inventory at a nail salon to breeding dogs. These folks are not using them- and for the breed, everyone should.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree with Archers Mom. Their website states that they have clearances on the boys but they don't list the registered names of the boys and there don't list their OFA numbers. The girls are just a mess of pictures with a call name. They don't even try to state they have clearances.

I am also bothered that their website does not give the breeders names. Who does not list their own name? I glanced at their sales contract and it only guarantees that the puppy will not die of a genetic defect within a year. Pretty weak. There are other exceptions to the guarantee that are questionable. 

One of my personal peeves is that the buyers are required to be there on a certain day to pick out their puppy in order of the deposits. I cannot conceive of a worse process. While many buyers want to pick out their own puppy, it is generally considered better to have the breeder match you up with the puppy in the litter that fits your needs and ability. 

For this price, I would keep looking.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Theresa Adkins Dicks. So says the tax record for the property, and T Adkins is on one of the dogs' records.I know I'd be sooner telling my name than my address lol!


----------



## johnjo4n (Apr 9, 2018)

I picked up my goldie from Golden Rock. Took my pup to the vet for initial check up and found roundworms. A month later they found a bacterial infection most likely as a secondary infection from the month and a half of deworming. AKC paperworks came in a month later, and I could have used the free 30 days insurance on her. Additional $350 for deworm and bacteria medicine on top of the $1650. Thankfully I bought my own pet insurance and pet assure plan.

I still love my little precious and actually feel sorry for my little pup since it has been one sickness right after the next. Although, I will say my pup is super smart and has good pigmentation. Asides from the gastrointestinal problems, my pup is just like any pup... silly and weird. Hopefully, once she is over the cleptobacteria infection she will be alright for a very long time. I am boosting my pup with multi-vitamins at the moment, and should have done so from the start. Heavens know how much nutrient has been robbed from her these past few months. Golden Rock will pitch to you purchase Nu-Vet vitamins and to use their code.

I can only confirm the dad side of my pup as having OFA Clearance - Normal at the moment. There are no records for the mother. I will update once I receive my pup's three generation pedigree from AKC.

In terms of availability and price, only one other person in Maryland responded back to me and wanted $2200. 

Is Golden Rock the best? Probably not. Are they the worse? Nope. At least they have decent facilities for their dogs.


----------



## johnjo4n (Apr 9, 2018)

I received the pedigree, so my pup's father side are OFA and OFE back two generations. The mother side is only OFA and OFE by her paternal parents.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

johnjo4n said:


> I picked up my goldie from Golden Rock. Took my pup to the vet for initial check up and found roundworms. A month later they found a bacterial infection most likely as a secondary infection from the month and a half of deworming. AKC paperworks came in a month later, and I could have used the free 30 days insurance on her. Additional $350 for deworm and bacteria medicine on top of the $1650. Thankfully I bought my own pet insurance and pet assure plan.
> 
> I still love my little precious and actually feel sorry for my little pup since it has been one sickness right after the next. Although, I will say my pup is super smart and has good pigmentation. Asides from the gastrointestinal problems, my pup is just like any pup... silly and weird. Hopefully, once she is over the cleptobacteria infection she will be alright for a very long time. I am boosting my pup with multi-vitamins at the moment, and should have done so from the start. Heavens know how much nutrient has been robbed from her these past few months. Golden Rock will pitch to you purchase Nu-Vet vitamins and to use their code.
> 
> ...


So - think about what you just said. Let's assume that the breeder in Maryland is a reputable breeder, who is transparent and has all the proper health clearances on their dogs. You pay $2200 for a healthy puppy that doesn't have "one sickness right after the next". 

You paid $1650 to Golden Rock, you've paid $350 at the vet, so now you're up to $2000 already spent on this puppy? What's $200 more for a HEALTHY and thriving puppy? How much will you spend for surgery to repair hips or elbows if your puppy develops dysplasia in either or both (since the hip and elbow clearances were not done on your puppy's parents). 

Hey - but at least they have decent facilities for their dogs, even if their dogs get one sickness right after the next, right? 

I can tell you, I didn't shop for nice facilities, I shopped for the most well bred, healthy puppy I could find from a reputable breeder. 

Why WOULDN'T you want to buy from the best? I know I want a puppy with all the odds stacked in their favor for a hopefully long and healthy pain free life.


----------



## JennGreen (Jun 3, 2018)

I'll start this post by saying that I'm new to the world of Goldens. I'm still learning, but, I thought I would share my experience. I now have two Goldens and am totally head over heels in love with them. My oldest came from VAGoldenretrievers, whom I would not recommend. At the time I was totally inexperienced and in retrospect there were some red flags. She is awesome though and is the reason I fell in love with the breed. My youngest, Oakley (7 months), came from Golden Rock Farm. I was very happy with the entire process. All of my questions were answered and I was kept up to date on the status of the puppies. The area is nice and the dogs all appeared to be well cared for. I also noticed that the website wasn't current and the dogs registered names were not listed. However, the breeder provided me with that information and the certifications for both parents = Colt and Molly. I did get an opportunity to visit and meet both parents. Oakley is healthy and hasn't had any medical issues. He is the sweetest pup, good natured, smart, and everything that a Golden should be.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

And yet- this breeder has once again put OFA on the stud dog's k9data page even though he has no OFA page. 
I'm going to ask for it to be locked.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

JennGreen said:


> I'll start this post by saying that I'm new to the world of Goldens. I'm still learning, but, I thought I would share my experience. I now have two Goldens and am totally head over heels in love with them. My oldest came from VAGoldenretrievers, whom I would not recommend. At the time I was totally inexperienced and in retrospect there were some red flags. She is awesome though and is the reason I fell in love with the breed. My youngest, Oakley (7 months), came from Golden Rock Farm. I was very happy with the entire process. All of my questions were answered and I was kept up to date on the status of the puppies. The area is nice and the dogs all appeared to be well cared for. I also noticed that the website wasn't current and the dogs registered names were not listed. However, the breeder provided me with that information and the certifications for both parents = Colt and Molly. I did get an opportunity to visit and meet both parents. Oakley is healthy and hasn't had any medical issues. He is the sweetest pup, good natured, smart, and everything that a Golden should be.


I'm glad your boy is healthy. If you could please post dam registered name, it would be useful to get the record straight, if they do indeed have clearances. Colt is the only male on her site she does not have official paperwork posted for... but if this is his OFA page, you can see his eyes are years out of date and he actually has no other clearances- https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1504894. None of her girls' registered names are listed which makes it difficult for any front end research... as you no doubt know, see the puppies and you are a goner! So, if either Colt or Molly really has clearances, please do post her registered name and what you got on him (because, as I said, the link above is his page on OFA and all that's there is out of date and certainly not close to the core 4 minimum clearances for breeding animals)...and welcome to this site! It is a wonderful community.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I can't for the life of me understand why someone would want to willingly do business w/ someone who has proven to put in print statements that are easily proven to be false. There are so many great breeders out there that I just can't fathom supporting someone who knowingly cuts corners to the point that mistruths have to be used as part of the sales pitch.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> I can't for the life of me understand why someone would want to willingly do business w/ someone who has proven to put in print statements that are easily proven to be false. There are so many great breeders out there that I just can't fathom supporting someone who knowingly cuts corners to the point that mistruths have to be used as part of the sales pitch.


The buying piece is because no research is done on the front end. Or they do not verify what's told. 
But the support on the tail end, after the buy, I get that- they don't want to think they've supported a bad breeder so they cross fingers and don't look too closely at what they were given. I'll be the first to say it if Molly really does have clearances- but I'm reasonably sure she isn't core 4 complete if the rest of the dogs are any indication of thoroughness.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

People don't seem to understand the health risk associated with this breed. The term "healthy" is thrown out there and guess if the eyes aren't matted and their nose isn't running and the pup isn't limping they are considered healthy?

When you learn more about the breed (any breed) you take on the definition of healthy has dogs that have parents with clearances, pups checked by a vet... along with a friendly breeder that keeps their facility clean and dogs well maintained. How can this breeder claim she has healthy dogs if they haven't been cleared of genetic problems? Just because it's clean, eats & poops, doesn't cough doesn't make it healthy.

I have a real hard time with deceptive people and like Sheets have no idea why anyone would trust someone that would publically lie about their dogs. Could be why I don't like used car salesmen either. Like Rabernet stated in her post, do these people really think they saved money?? I'm happy they love their pups, all pups deserve to be loved and cared for but to sell pups that are at risk is criminal and the reason for so many dogs in rescue. It's not the pups fault but why would you want to support someone that would do this? Sadly as long as people pay them these people aren't going to stop selling pups at risk.


----------



## JennGreen (Jun 3, 2018)

Thank you for the great information Robin. When I get home I will definitely look closely at the paperwork and post what clearances are listed and the registered names. Edit: I responded before I read the last few posts. Friendly feedback is appreciated, positive or negative. Some of the responses weren't very nice and I think I made a mistake. I joined in order to learn more about a breed that I absolutely adore, not to be shot down and belittled.


----------



## kbs0292 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi there - can you elaborate on why you may not recommend VAGolden Retrievers? I am very close to putting a down payment down for a puppy there and have been searching for more information to no avail. Thanks!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Read the whole thread, and if you post sire and dam registered names someone will look into the individuals for you.


----------



## Doan (Aug 7, 2021)

Eowyn said:


> I am sending you a pm. I would not recommend them.


Why would you not recommend


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Did you read this thread?


----------

